# FRANKFURT - Too Big To Fail



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Frankfurt


Frankfurt


Frankfurt


Alte Oper


DZ Bank Tower

more to come...


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Frankfurt


Frankfurt


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Goddamn Flickr. No more updates for tonight. :bash:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Frankfurt


Frankfurt


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Great pics !


----------



## Skyline.Fan (May 21, 2007)

Student4life said:


> Great pics !


word word!


----------



## PadArch (Apr 1, 2010)

I like the way those tall buildings are well integrated into the city


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

I absolutely adore this STADT! :banana:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Skyper


Frankfurt


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Frankfurt its a great city no doubt that; thanks for those shots :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Frankfurt


Frankfurt


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Frankfurt


Frankfurt


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

i really miss ffm, thanks for these great pics kampflamm


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

AWESOME!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

the man from k-town said:


> i really miss ffm, thanks for these great pics kampflamm


Glad I could help.


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

Der Hammer!

selten Fotos mit so viel Stil gesehen


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

City with ze best skyline in Europe!


----------



## Skyline.Fan (May 21, 2007)

einfach fantastische Bilder! 




El_Greco said:


> City with ze best skyline in Europe!


I'm surprised to hear this from a London boy ^^ Anyway nice to hear that! :cheers1:


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

Frakfurt ist eine fantastische Stadt! :cheers:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Skyline.Fan said:


> I'm surprised to hear this from a London boy ^^ Anyway nice to hear that! :cheers1:


London has some of the best looking and iconic towers, but the best skyline in Europe is defo that of Frankfurt.


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Kampflamm said:


> And it's constantly changing. Next year I'll hopefully take some pics of ze new ECB-HQ. :banana:


Can 
Hardly 
Wait

Too 
Big
For 
Fate


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Frankfurt


Frankfurt


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Frankfurt


Frankfurt


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice updates from Frankfurt. :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks. kay:


Alte Oper Frankfurt


Frankfurt


Frankfurt


----------



## marecekpd (Mar 25, 2011)

slovakia.europe
www.bojnice.sk

http://www.bojnice.sk/show_foto.php?id=8515

http://www.bojnice.sk/show_foto.php?id=451

http://www.bojnice.sk/show_foto.php?id=59573

http://www.bojnice.sk/show_foto.php?id=8453

http://www.bojnice.sk/show_foto.php?id=192594

http://www.bojnice.sk/show_foto.php?id=192596

http://www.bojnice.sk/show_foto.php?id=192600

http://www.bojnice.sk/show_foto.php?id=192685

http://www.bojnice.sk/show_foto.php?id=8451

http://www.bojnice.sk/show_foto.php?id=470

http://www.vivo.sk/photo/141911/Bojnicky-zamok/big

http://www.frivald.sk/okolie/bojnicezam.jpg


[email protected]


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice updates....thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Frankfurt Trianon


Frankfurt


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

class photography, class city


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Mentally great looking city and just top notch photography all ze way!


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

great pics! i miss my favorite german city!!


----------



## Tiago C. (Jun 13, 2009)

I just dream more and more going to Germany some day... Really impressive pics, hope for more updates!


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Wat'n awesome picture show Mr. Protektor, thank you very much for sharing! kay:


Frankfurt is becoming more attractive every day. Fantastic transformaton. I just can't await the old town reconstructions!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Frankfurt


Frankfurt


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice pictures!


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

It's lovely to see some great quality imagery from one of my favorite European cities. Skyline surely gives a good boost to the urban feel but I like FFM as a city in general. Great location, transport, general living environment and quality makes it a somewhat good place to live, I guess.

I will be connecting in Frankfurt on my way to Shanghai in a few months time but unfortunately I won't have enough time to hop to the city itself.


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

"FRANKly my FURT I DO give a damn" kay:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Holbeinsteg


Frankfurt


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates!


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Kampflamm said:


> Frankfurt


^^

Perfektion!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

^^Agreed. Fantastic combination of urban & natural.


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

Great pcs from Frankfurt!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice updates from Frankfurt....thanks for sharing.:cheers1:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks. What can I say...Frankfurt is a great subject for any photographer. :smug:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Frankfurt


Frankfurt


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Beautiful images.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Kaiserdom Frankfurt


Frankfurt


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles (Nov 12, 2007)

All beautiful photos there. Frankfurt is amazing!


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles (Nov 12, 2007)

Deleted.


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles (Nov 12, 2007)

Deleted


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles (Nov 12, 2007)

Deleted


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Frankfurt


Holbeinsteg


Frankfurt


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice photos, Frankfurt looks great....:cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

The oldest Frankfurt-skyscraper is looking gorgeous: the fabulous cathedral!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I really like the little cluster of tall buildings in the last photo. :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Glad you guys like them, so here are some more...

The new...


Frankfurt


Frankfurt

and the old...


Opernturm


Frankfurt


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous photos once more.

Frankfurt looks really 'fresh' and clean.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Frankfurt is big and beautiful  Thanks for sharing, my friend :cheers:


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

there's somehow a harmony among those mixed of old and modern architecture.
the crapers are really iconic.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

Damn! Frankfurt is sooo sharp :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Parts of the city still have quite a bit of pre-WW2 architecture left:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Recently rebuilt "Old Town":


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

The "Old" Town:









Train station:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------

